# Looking for a spesific kit



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

Where or what web site is good for finding a certin model kit?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

eBay is a pretty good place to start, especially if you're looking for a vintage or out-of-production kit. As for new/current releases:

Model Roundup On-Line

Mega Hobby

Tower Hobbies/Plastic-Models

eHobbies

Evers Toy Store (mostly die-cast collectibles, but a pretty fair selection of car kits at good prices IMO)


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

emodelcars.com

Jim In Ohio


----------



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll start looking...


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

What are you looking for some of us have hobby shops in our basements and have the exact kit your looking to buy.
Cheers
K


----------



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

taskmaster58 said:


> What are you looking for some of us have hobby shops in our basements and have the exact kit your looking to buy.
> Cheers
> K


LOL.... Alrighty then... What I'm looking for is a 96 Chevrolet Tracker 2Door.
Any Tracker would work though, 2 door perferably....


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Ok, you're going to want to look for a Fujimi kit of an Escudo:

Escudo here

Fujimi also makes a Jimny, but I'm unsure of what year that kit is:

Jimny Here

Both of those kits are available in Japan. Not sure if you'll find them here in the US. Maybe on eBay.
Those are the only two kits i know of besides Tamiya's 1/32 motorized kits.
Chris


----------



## jjones (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats awsome, thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

www.modelexpress.net

They deal exclusivly in model cars.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a Jimny that's missing the sawblade wheels but otherwise intact. If you're interested, send me an e-mail ([email protected]) and maybe we can work out a trade.


----------

